# My dryer shoots out sparks through gas line. Help



## Mschraer (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok so I have been remodeling my kitchen and util room. I mean down to the studs. So I finished my utility room and went to put the dryer back in. Went and bought a new gas line from the wall shutoff to the dryer. Plugged in the dryer and hooked up the line to the dryer back. Then I went to hook up the other end of the line to the shut off valve on the wall and when I touched it sparks flew off the line and valve. So obviously I am lucky to be alive right now. No explosions. What could of happened? Please help. 

Oh and when I removed the dryer I noticed there was water leaking out the side when I tilted it on the dolly. I thought what the heck is water coming out of the dryer for. Maybe from the clothes that were previously washed or from the steam feature it has on it. But the was no water In the reservoir of the steam tank. It is an LG btw. 3 yrs old.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think that you have an energized case--(live voltage not going to ground)

First---get yourself a tester----turn off the breaker to that machine--it may be a death maker --do not touch it when it is plugged in---

Be sure the outlet is wired properly---check polarity and ground----next check that gas line----it might be energized---test it to ground----

If those things check out---suspect the dryer---if that is the problem--I suggest calling a repair man.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you have a 3 or 4 prong power cord and receptacle? The LG sucks the water from the fill tank into a reservoir inside of the dryer.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

So an energized gas line won't automatically blow up? I always wondered that. No spark, no boom?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Even if there were an internal spark it wouldn't blow up because the mixture is too rich. LEL, UEL


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

something in that dryer is shorted out, call a repair man ASAP


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

zappa said:


> Do you have a 3 or 4 prong power cord and receptacle? The LG sucks the water from the fill tank into a reservoir inside of the dryer.


Its a gas dryer so he has a normal 110 volt cord


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'd call an electrician to check the main box; could be neutral/ground issue. I don't think you should have a voltage potential between gas line and unenergized/grounded electrical line since all are supposedly bonded and at same ground potential.


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that is the main reason that you mentioned is "when I removed the dryer I noticed there was water leaking out the side when I tilted it on the dolly. I thought what the heck is water coming out of the dryer for. Maybe from the clothes that were previously washed or from the steam feature it has on it." 

And that is also old enough.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Edit- didn't realize original post was from Nov.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Protocol. said:


> Edit- didn't realize original post was from Nov.


Yeah, seems like our new member, talukdar, is dredging up a bunch of old posts today


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

danpik said:


> Yeah, seems like our new member, talukdar, is dredging up a bunch of old posts today


And adding irrelevant, useless, or even nonsensical responses


----------

